# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  A $1.00 knife

## natertot

Today I was browsing around Wal-Mart (got all kinds of goodies!!!!!) and in the camping area, they had a knife in complete packaging for a dollar. It had about a three inch blade, front half was a smooth edge and the back half was seratted. It had a hard black plastic handle and it was foldable. I believe the brand ws Ozark Trail, but don't hold me to it. I just about bought a few of 'em just to put aside, but then I questioned the quality. Is a knife for a dollar at Wal-Mart worth getting? What do you guys look for?

----------


## crashdive123

I haven't handled any of the Ozark Trail knives, but have used a few other items within the brand.  For $1 it's hard to go wrong.  Just use them for what they are - an inexpensive knife that probably will not stand up to much abuse.

----------


## Rick

If you want it and you're okay with spending a buck on it then go ahead and get it. Use it for opening boxes or other light utility work. Shoot, that's cheaper than a box cutter so go for it.

----------


## natertot

I think you are both right. I will go back and get a couple for light work or back up purposes. They also had a machete and a hatchet for around $8 bucks each that I might pick up as well. Blades are no my strong point. What should I look for? Is there a specific type metal perhaps? Anything made in China I don't expect much of, unfortunately, everything is made there! :angermanagement:

----------


## kyratshooter

I tried those knives a couple of years ago.  They will not even hold up to cutting fishing line in the tackle box.  They will not take or hold an edge and the handles will splinter into fragments at the slightest preasure.  I really consider them a danger.

The box cutters in the $1 bucket at the hardware store are a better cutting instrument.

----------


## Sarge47

> I think you are both right. I will go back and get a couple for light work or back up purposes. They also had a machete and a hatchet for around $8 bucks each that I might pick up as well. Blades are no my strong point. What should I look for? Is there a specific type metal perhaps? Anything made in China I don't expect much of, unfortunately, everything is made there!


Don't bad mouth China too much, Buck knives, Schrade, Gerber even some of the Ka-Bar line is made there, but the quality control is still American!   If you check out the sporting goods section  really good you might spot some of the Gerbers made for Bear Grylls, but be prepared for the scoffing of the wolf-pack..buncha ingrates!   :6:   :Innocent:   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

He did it again! He said the BG word. Mooooom! Sarge said the BG word again. Oh, you are so gonna get it. Wait until she gets here. She's gonna wash your mouth out with soap and I get to watch. Say, where'd you get that fancy knife? Why are you lookin' at me like that? Mooooom, better come quick. Sarge is lookin' funny and startin' to twitch.

----------


## crashdive123

Sarge is really starting to scare me.  Every time he talks about BG I hear...........

----------


## natertot

That is too funny, CrashDive! :FRlol:

----------


## NightShade

Like Kyratshooter said, those knives cant stand up to much use at all.  I also consider them a danger, as they do not hold up to the slightest of pressure.  Be careful using it, as a nasty injury can happen when it snaps into pieces!!

----------


## kyratshooter

Naternot if you want a good really cheap knife from Wallmart you are brousing the wrong section.  Go over to the kitchenware and check that area out.  

I have a 4 inch bladed Faberware paring knife I snagged for $6 there, made a sheath and use it in the tacklebox.

I also have their wooden handled paring knife w/3" blade that I used on a dare to teach a full 8 day survival semanar.  That one cost me $2.98 back in 2008.

----------


## hunter63

I have a few "door prize 'el-cheapo" knives and about the only thing they are good for is cleaning your fingernails.

I have a friend that likes to buy cheap stuff, to "throw into something, for emergencies"........

I question his logic, as in an emenergy..... you really need it right? Not the time to fight crappy stuff.
I do agree with the kitchen ware idea, much better gear for less money.

----------


## natertot

I never gave the kitchenware a thought. I might have to look into that. Also, Hunter, you are right to question that logic. An emergency would make a bad time with cheap gear.

----------


## your_comforting_company

My BIL buys those cheapo knives and gives them away, or throws them in places where you might need one for light duty, like tacklebox or glove box. They don't take a lot of abuse, but if you forget your good knife and just need to cut a line or scale a fish, it'll be right there (because you'd never carry it on your person hahaha).

A lot could be said about a $1 knife that's there when you need one, versus a $100 blade that isn't. And lets face it, do you _really_ want to abuse that $100 knife with batoning, prying, or other misuse?

The whole "Made in China" thing doesn't matter much to me. I deal with shingles every day that have a sticker on them that says "Proudly made in the U.S.A (by mexicans)". They are coming from the plant in Texas. If it's half the price of "decent" stuff, expect that kind of performance from it. (*grumbles and mumbles something about crooked and odd-sized shingles that is vulgar and almost incoherent*) You get what you pay for, and that's exactly what you should expect. $1 worth...

----------


## kyratshooter

> I never gave the kitchenware a thought. I might have to look into that. Also, Hunter, you are right to question that logic. An emergency would make a bad time with cheap gear.


Our country was explored, won through battles, and settled with knives that were really "kitchenware".

The bucheron of the French courriers du bois were nothing but French kitchen knives.

The "Green River" knives of the mountain men were Russel kitchen knives.

The first "Bowie Knife" was a modified butcher knife made by Jim's brother.

When our nation was a wilderness from shore to shore there were no companies making a "Survival knife" or a "bushcraft blade".   Survival and bushcraft knives are the toys of modern marketing.

Ontario Cultery makes their butcher knives from the same steel stock they use for the RAT series.

----------


## crashdive123

> Our country was explored, won through battles, and settled with knives that were really "kitchenware".
> 
> The bucheron of the French courriers du bois were nothing but French kitchen knives.
> 
> The "Green River" knives of the mountain men were Russel kitchen knives.
> 
> The first "Bowie Knife" was a modified butcher knife made by Jim's brother.
> 
> When our nation was a wilderness from shore to shore there were no companies making a "Survival knife" or a "bushcraft blade".   Survival and bushcraft knives are the toys of modern marketing.
> ...


I buy every Old Hickory knife that I can if the price is right - usually $1 to $3.  I might even re-handle a few with Crashcarta.

----------


## Sarge47

> Our country was explored, won through battles, and settled with knives that were really "kitchenware".
> 
> The bucheron of the French courriers du bois were nothing but French kitchen knives.
> 
> The "Green River" knives of the mountain men were Russel kitchen knives.
> 
> The first "Bowie Knife" was a modified butcher knife made by Jim's brother.
> 
> When our nation was a wilderness from shore to shore there were no companies making a "Survival knife" or a "bushcraft blade".   Survival and bushcraft knives are the toys of modern marketing.
> ...


Did I actually hear the National Anthem playing in the background there, Kyrat?   :Walkman:

----------


## hunter63

> Did I actually hear the National Anthem playing in the background there, Kyrat?


Well, if you didn't..... you should have.....LOL.
A lot of people went "surviving", to get by on their own, to make a living, to get away from people that were trying to impose their will's on them, and used what they had, knew and worked the best.

----------


## Rick

He wasn't talkin' about when you left home.

----------


## BENESSE

> I have a friend that likes to buy cheap stuff, to "throw into something, for emergencies"........
> I question his logic, as in an emenergy..... you really need it right? Not the time to fight crappy stuff.


Ain't that the truth!
Last year I came to that realization and repacked our BOBs with the best stuff we had and saved the lesser stuff for home. If we have to bail, we're gonna need all the help we can get and it'll have to last.

----------


## Rick

I have to agree with that as well. You won't make it far in cheap boots, you won't carry water in a cheap bladder that leaks and you won't start many fires if the cheap mag bar you are carrying looses it's flint rod. Prep supplies should be the very best you can afford. You want your stuff to work and work well when you really need it. Great point, Hunter!

----------


## crashdive123

> I have to agree with that as well. You won't make it far in cheap boots,* you won't carry water in a cheap bladder that leaks* and you won't start many fires if the cheap mag bar you are carrying looses it's flint rod. Prep supplies should be the very best you can afford. You want your stuff to work and work well when you really need it. Great point, Hunter!


Depends...........

----------


## Rick

I knew when I wrote that .... at least I wasn't disappointed.

----------


## crashdive123

I suppose I'm predictable.  Some might even say regular.

----------


## Rick

Eh, it's the fiber.

----------

